# Why do NATOs have double straps?



## Davidka

I've just cut mine...









































































A couple of minutes of work and the excessive material is gone. Watch sits lower and replacing the strap is faster (gone down from 6.3 seconds to 4.9). So who needs them???










What do you think?


----------



## starter

I totally agree, and do the same to my NATO straps... Although I also shorten them and position the buckled under my wrist like a regular strap.

I don't get the explanations for NATO design, from any angle... Especially the explanation that it was designed for tactical use. Maybe it was, but I've seen a lot more evidence for the way you and I use it for military use. Even the original Bond NATO, that kicked off the whole look was a single-piece strap...


----------



## Drubbing

The Nato double strap design was to ensure the watch stayed on the wrist even if a bar failed, which is a reasonable thing to plan for in military situations. The MoD even reduced the risk of spring bar failure by issuing a watch that had reinforced, fixed lugs. 

You can buy straps without the double loop. There are also 'original' natos which have a nylon retainer instead of metal. The Bond strap was never a real Nato. It was a common military nylon design that was around a few years before the MoD even produced the first NATO double strap.


----------



## Davidka

Drubbing said:


> The Nato double strap design was to ensure the watch stayed on the wrist even if a bar failed, which is a reasonable thing to plan for in military situations.


Thanks for the info. I still can't understand how the second strap helps the watch stay on if a bar fails - it doesn't go thru the bars anyway. If only one Bar fails the watch will stay on even on a single strap design.

The only reason I could think of is that it holds the watch in place in case the watch is loose on the strap which is not the case in my case. Without the second strap I can position the buckle wherever I want to.


----------



## Drubbing

Well, all the military reasons for the design are moot for most of us.Your second reason is also one of the features, and I always feel the Nato is more set on my wrist, as once buckled, the tension between the two loops keep the watch set in position. Perlons do give and move move. if you don't like the double strap design, you can hunt down single strap versions.

I think there is probably a design reason for the offset buckle too, as all natos seem to do it, doesn't really bother me. Personally, I like the symmetrical look of the two loops either side of the watch and that I can tuck the excess back down, I avoid the big loop sticking up in the air at all costs.


----------



## brandon\

I read once that the second strap and loop is there so you can hang your watch to use as a clock at your desk or something and it won't slip off the strap.


----------



## Nokie

Interesting.


----------



## sdwindansea

I thought the second strap was to prevent the watch from sliding around the strap if the fitting was loose.


----------



## Aidanm

I thought it was so that they could be hung up on a hook and the watch face wouldn't slide off. Even without the double strap it won't fall off if a spring at broke so it can't be because of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drubbing

sdwindansea said:


> I thought the second strap was to prevent the watch from sliding around the strap if the fitting was loose.


There is that. And they were all designed with extra long strap too, so it will fit anyone and could be worn over clothing. Simple design with so many needs built in.


----------



## starter

brandon\ said:


> I read once that the second strap and loop is there so you can hang your watch to use as a clock at your desk or something and it won't slip off the strap.


 This is the first logical argument I've heard for the double-strap design, ha ha...


----------



## teeritz

From what I can tell, the second strap is to prevent the watch from slipping up or down along the strap, as others have mentioned. 
And yes, the original nylon straps worn by Connery in "Golfinger" we're not NATOs, since the MoD didn't commission the design until 1970.

For anybody who's interested, here's my take on the Bond NATO strap;

https://teeritz.blogspot.it/2015/07/the-bond-nato-strap-as-i-understand-it.html?m=0

(any and all errors are my own)


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

The extra layer doesn't have to do with retention if a spring bar fails, that is a feature that any one-piece strap has whether it was double or single layered. The extra layer is to keep the watch from sliding down the strap when hung from a peg on the wall. Apparently that was common for pilots, perhaps in their barracks?

I cut the second layer off a lot of my straps as well, depending on what watch they are being worn. There is no down side to it. Just seal the cut with a lighter and be done.


----------



## Drubbing

CrownAndBuckle said:


> The extra layer doesn't have to do with retention if a spring bar fails, that is a feature that any one-piece strap has whether it was double or single layered. The extra layer is to keep the watch from sliding down the strap when hung from a peg on the wall. Apparently that was common for pilots, perhaps in their barracks?
> 
> I cut the second layer off a lot of my straps as well, depending on what watch they are being worn. There is no down side to it. Just seal the cut with a lighter and be done.


I think the spring bar fail safe was definitely the intent of the design way back, but the watches they issued with these straps also had reinforced, fixed lugs, so possibly a case of over engineering.

But most of us aren't using these watches in a military situation, where the other mentioned benefits also demonstrate why it was designed as it was. I like the double strap, it's what makes them cool and different, and unlike the 2 perlons I have, the nato keeps my watch where I want it on the wrist, and doesn't lose its ideal position when I take it off. with perlon I'm always readjust the strap lengths before putting back on.


----------



## italy7

You are seeking a RAF strap. These particular straps are one layer. 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

I resume this old thread. Is there someone that understood what's the point in having an extra "later" on NATOs? XD


----------



## thehun06

Haveston probably makes the best single pass through "NATO" straps...I am extremely pleased with their quality to price ratio...I got a A-12 variant on my EDC....


----------



## sblantipodi

I am just asking what's is the proper use of that additional piece of strap.
Regular NATOs can be weared as a single pass strap, no need to cut them.


----------



## The Professional

It was my understanding that the straps without the second loop are called Zulu straps. You can actually buy them this way and the webbing used is usually thicker and much like the ribbon material used on Natos.


----------



## chas58

sblantipodi said:


> I resume this old thread. Is there someone that understood what's the point in having an extra "later" on NATOs? XD


post #13 explains it.

it really serves as no purpose. 
Technically, there is a possibility that my watch head may slide off the strap if I take the watch off. That kinda sux. With the second strap, the watch head can not accidentally slide off. (whether just changing the watch in the field, or hanging it on a peg).

In my experience, most straps (especially leather) get an indentation in them from the head, and won't easily slide off of that position on their own. Some stiff nylons and all most perlons don't get this divot, so it could be useful there.


----------



## Givemore_2day

Drubbing said:


> The Nato double strap design was to ensure the watch stayed on the wrist even if a bar failed, which is a reasonable thing to plan for in military situations. The MoD even reduced the risk of spring bar failure by issuing a watch that had reinforced, fixed lugs.
> 
> You can buy straps without the double loop. There are also 'original' natos which have a nylon retainer instead of metal. The Bond strap was never a real Nato. It was a common military nylon design that was around a few years before the MoD even produced the first NATO double strap.


Good to know!! Thanks for the explanation


----------



## nuhobby

Thank you for a super-informative thread!

I have a watch where the Nato element visually calms-down the prominence of the sometimes awkward case lugs. But I wasn't liking the NATO conventional wearing style. Thanks to info above, I was able to hook it up in another way which I very much like!


----------



## Camguy

Aidanm said:


> I thought it was so that they could be hung up on a hook and the watch face wouldn't slide off. Even without the double strap it won't fall off if a spring at broke so it can't be because of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. My understanding is, since a watch was issued as a valuable instrument for a mission and returned when completed, the watch could be hung in a supply room without slipping g off the strap.


----------

